# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 > سوال: گزارش گیری بین دو تاریخ

## shoeyb1990

با سلام به دوستان عزیز میخواستم بین دو تاریخ از بانکم گزارش بگیرم در دیتا ریپورت .

مثلا افرادی که بین این دو تاریخ در این اطلاعاتشون ثبت شده
بانک من اکسس و از adodc استفاده میکنم .
با تشکر.....................

----------


## Javad-2010

دوست عزیز؛
از تابع Between استفاده کن، از کد زیر میتونی استفاده کنی:
Adodc1.RecordSource = "SELECT * FROM Table_name where Feild_name Between '" & Text1.txt & "' And '" & Text2.Text & "'"

----------


## shoeyb1990

> دوست عزیز؛
> از تابع Between استفاده کن، از کد زیر میتونی استفاده کنی:
> Adodc1.RecordSource = "SELECT * FROM Table_name where Feild_name Between '" & Text1.txt & "' And '" & Text2.Text & "'"


سلام دوست عزیز قبلا از Between استفاده کرده اما تمام اونها رو نمایش میده نه بین دو تاریخ
انتخواب شده و وقتی بعد این دستور  refresh میکنم error میده .من برای وارد کردن تاریخ از fardate استفاده میکنم.

ممکنه از OCX که استفاده میکنم باشه

----------


## look20

با سلام دوست عزیز shoeyb1990 به این تاپیک سر بزن 
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=221219
مشکلت 100 درصد حله حله 
درضمن روشی که دوست عزیزمون Javad-2010 ارائه دادند درسته ولی برای تاریخ جواب نمیده
وباید حتما عبارت Trim توش باشه تا بشه برای جستجو تاریخ استفاده کرد

----------


## niko2008

> با سلام دوست عزیز shoeyb1990 به این تاپیک سر بزن 
> http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=221219
> مشکلت 100 درصد حله حله 
> درضمن روشی که دوست عزیزمون Javad-2010 ارائه دادند درسته ولی برای تاریخ جواب نمیده
> وباید حتما عبارت Trim توش باشه تا بشه برای جستجو تاریخ استفاده کرد


سلام دوست عزیز
برای گزارشگری یه فیلد با فرمت 1389/08/01 13:00 تا   1389/08/01 15:00 چه روشی رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟؟

----------


## look20

سلام دوست عزیز البته میشه برای چند فیلد با چند فرمت مختلف فقط با یک دستور select جستجو رو انجام داد ولی این فیلدی شما نوشتید یعنی یه فیلد با دو فرمت مختلف (ساعت و تاریخ) رو نمیدونم چرا این فیلد رو به دو فیلد تبدیل نمیکنید؟!
همونطورکه گفتم میشه فقط با یک دستور select و چند خط کد نویسی چندین فیلد رو جستجو کرد مثلا ساعت تاریخ و اسم و نظیر اینها رو همزمان جستجو کرد!

----------


## shoeyb1990

> با سلام دوست عزیز shoeyb1990 به این تاپیک سر بزن 
> http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=221219
> مشکلت 100 درصد حله حله


سلام دوست عزیز خیلی ممنون از راهنمایت اما نمیدونم چرا error میده اگه میشه یه مثال ضمیمه کن که از کامپوننت fardateاستفاده بشه برای انتخاب تاریخ.
یه چیز دیگه که هست نمیخوام تو گراید نشون بده میخوام دو Datareport نشون بده یعنی ازش گزارش بگیرم.
با تشکر.................

----------


## look20

سلام دوست من این فایل رو دانلود کنید هم datareport و هم grid داره 
http://iamyou.persiangig.com/report0.rar
در ضمن اگه مشکل دارید فایلی که ساختید و ارور میده رو آپلود کنید!
بنظر من و خیلی از دوستان برنامه نویس fardate چیز خوبی نیست هم ظاهر جالبی نداره و هم یه سری مشکلات 

یه تقویم هست که خیلی ماهه
از این آدرس
http://www.barnamenevis.org/at...2&d=1274676475
البته پستهای این تاپیک رو حتما بخونید
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=221820
خود تقویم کامپونت نیست ولی ابزارهایی برای زیباسازی اون استفاده شده که کامپونته
البته به احتمال قوی یه سری مشکل پیدا کنید اگه تقویمو دانلود کردید و مشکل داشتید تا حدودی توی این تاپیک
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=221820
 میتونید حلش کنید اگه بازم مشکل داشتید پیام خصوصی بدید

----------


## firoozi90

> دوست عزیز؛
> از تابع Between استفاده کن، از کد زیر میتونی استفاده کنی:
> Adodc1.RecordSource = "SELECT * FROM Table_name where Feild_name Between '" & Text1.txt & "' And '" & Text2.Text & "'"


البته تاریخ باید نوع رشته ای باشه و trim() هم فراموش نشه

----------


## hamidreza777

> با سلام به دوستان عزیز میخواستم بین دو تاریخ از بانکم گزارش بگیرم در دیتا ریپورت .
> 
> مثلا افرادی که بین این دو تاریخ در این اطلاعاتشون ثبت شده
> بانک من اکسس و از adodc استفاده میکنم .
> با تشکر.....................


من خودم با استفاده از MeshamsiDll دیتا های بین تاریخایی که میخوام رو میریزم تو یه Tableموقت در دیتابیس و اونو وصل میکنم به کریستال ریپورت و ازش پرینت میگیرم.

----------

